# Hard Core Decoys



## dom (Oct 29, 2014)

Anyone have em? feedback? 

Specifically if you bought the pre-rigged ones. 

Cabelas is having a pretty good sale on em this weekend and wanna know if it's worth it or if they are junk.


----------



## DucksNDawgs (Oct 29, 2014)

They've held up pretty good in my opinion little too much green on hen woodies but other than that their a quality decoy.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 29, 2014)

I have 4 dozen but they were not pre rigged. Good decoys


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 29, 2014)

I bought some hard core sprig dekes on sale and they all leaked bad.  Ended up tossing them. After 30 minutes on the water all that would be sticking out was the heads on half of em


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 29, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> I bought some hard core sprig dekes on sale and they all leaked bad.  Ended up tossing them. After 30 minutes on the water all that would be sticking out was the heads on half of em



Now you know why they were on sale.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 29, 2014)

Pick up a hard core decoy in one hand and a GHG or comparable decoy in another hand and see what you think. I crushed a hard core wigeon with my hands in Academy sports not long ago. Over priced junk if you ask me.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 29, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Pick up a hard core decoy in one hand and a GHG or comparable decoy in another hand and see what you think. I crushed a hard core wigeon with my hands in Academy sports not long ago. Over priced junk if you ask me.



With my experience I'm with ya.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 29, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Pick up a hard core decoy in one hand and a GHG or comparable decoy in another hand and see what you think. I crushed a hard core wigeon with my hands in Academy sports not long ago. Over priced junk if you ask me.


Pick up a GHG and a G&H same thing. I own just about every name brand decoy that is out there except Dakotas. If I hunted mallards I would own a bunch. But you get what you pay for. I like my GHG but I like my G&H better and right now in my diver spread I have 10 dozen G&H and another 8 dozen GHG.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 29, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> Pick up a hard core decoy in one hand and a GHG or comparable decoy in another hand and see what you think. I crushed a hard core wigeon with my hands in Academy sports not long ago. Over priced junk if you ask me.


Pick up a GHG and a G&H same thing. I own just about every name brand decoy that is out there except Dakotas. If I hunted mallards I would own a bunch. But you get what you pay for. I like my GHG but I like my G&H better and right now in my diver spread I have 10 dozen G&H and another 8 dozen GHG.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 29, 2014)

G&H decoys are no doubt a great decoy. In saying that though you are not going to crush a ghg wigeon decoy with your hand...... I have done it personally with a hardcore decoy. Super thin plastic and made cheap.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 29, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> G&H decoys are no doubt a great decoy. In saying that though you are not going to crush a ghg wigeon decoy with your hand...... I have done it personally with a hardcore decoy. Super thin plastic and made cheap.


just like the bass pro decoys


----------



## dom (Oct 30, 2014)

I love my GHG decoys. Also love my dakotas. 

I'll be passing on the sale at Academy. Thanks guys.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 31, 2014)

*Hardcore decoys*

This all goes to going cheap and what you can afford. If you got the money you need to invest in the best stuff. If you do not have that money hunt with the hardcores until you can do better. It is simple, folks kill birds over hardcore decoys every year and they also kill birds with just about any other brand decoy. I bought 4 dozen hardcores this year and painted them into blue bills. They cost about a 140 for four dozen. I also added to my diver spread with G&H which were about 140 a dozen. This year alone I have  invested about 2000 bucks in decoys. I already had tons of decoys. Thompsonz71 will tell you I have  every decoy I say I do because he has seen my decoy shed.  I find that I kill just about as many birds over cheap storm fronts as I do the  G&H. But I will say you get what you pay for. I have decoys that have been hunted over before most here were born. I still have some wood victors and some paper JC Higgns that have made the way from the shed along with some old herters and some old llBead corks to the living room. Alway remember that guy with the Army surplus camo jacket , 2 dozen hardcore or bass pro decoys can kill more birds that the guy with all the high dolllar stuff. Why because the guy with the hardcores is on the X.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 31, 2014)

killer elite said:


> This all goes to going cheap and what you can afford. If you got the money you need to invest in the best stuff. If you do not have that money hunt with the hardcores until you can do better. It is simple, folks kill birds over hardcore decoys every year and they also kill birds with just about any other brand decoy. I bought 4 dozen hardcores this year and painted them into blue bills. They cost about a 140 for four dozen. I also added to my diver spread with G&H which were about 140 a dozen. This year alone I have  invested about 2000 bucks in decoys. I already had tons of decoys. Thompsonz71 will tell you I have  every decoy I say I do because he has seen my decoy shed.  I find that I kill just about as many birds over cheap storm fronts as I do the  G&H. But I will say you get what you pay for. I have decoys that have been hunted over before most here were born. I still have some wood victors and some paper JC Higgns that have made the way from the shed along with some old herters and some old llBead corks to the living room. Alway remember that guy with the Army surplus camo jacket , 2 dozen hardcore or bass pro decoys can kill more birds that the guy with all the high dolllar stuff. Why because the guy with the hardcores is on the X.



I stay on the x and can kill em over pieces of floating pulp wood


----------



## andyparm (Oct 31, 2014)

I have no feedback to give the OP on his original question but I will say that G&H decoys are by far the best deeks I've ever owned. My dad bought about 3 dozen G&H ringnecks about 18 years ago. I still hunt over them and have never had to do any touch up of any kind. Still rolling strong. I am EXTREMELY hard on my stuff. Now, having said that, I usually go for the deals because I'm cheap like that. My spread consists of BPS, G&H, GHG, tangle-free and OLD mallards converted to bluebills. BPS gadwalls have started sinking on me but for the money have actually held up pretty well through the last 3 or 4 seasons...

 Best deal out there right now in my opinion is the Tangle-free mallards. I think they're about $60 a dozen and held up really well through a very rough season last year. As I said, we are very very rough on our gear so even taking decent care of them would give someone even better results.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 31, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I stay on the x and can kill em over pieces of floating pulp wood


The last place you hunted a blind man with a 3 legged dog could kill birds. Say it aint so.


----------



## rnelson5 (Oct 31, 2014)

killer elite said:


> The last place you hunted a blind man with a 3 legged dog could kill birds. Say it aint so.



Sounds like i was on the X then!


----------

